

Enrollments Open for “More Data Mining with Weka” Starts Monday October 20th - ChaoticGood

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wekamooc.blogspot.com&#x2F;<p>Enrollments open for &quot;More Data Mining with Weka.&quot;<p>A new session of More Data Mining with Weka is open for enrollment and will start on 20 October 2014.<p>This is part II of the WEKA MOOC offering.
So, cram in the following playlist for Sunday night.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;playlist?list=PLm4W7_iX_v4NqPUjceOGd-OKNVO4c_cPD<p>Congrats on learning WEKA!
======
ChaoticGood
[http://wekamooc.blogspot.com/](http://wekamooc.blogspot.com/) Enrollments
open for "More Data Mining with Weka."

A new session of More Data Mining with Weka is open for enrollment and will
start on 20 October 2014.

This is part II of the WEKA MOOC offering. So, cram in the following playlist
for Sunday night.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLm4W7_iX_v4NqPUjceOGd...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLm4W7_iX_v4NqPUjceOGd-
OKNVO4c_cPD)

Congrats on learning WEKA!

Edit: It is free to all :)

